# Congratulations to the 7th Annual T-Shirt Design Contest EXTRAVAGANZA Winners!



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*BIG congratulations to the winners in our 7th Annual T-ShirtForums.com T-Shirt Design ContestExtravaganza!
*

*This year's t-shirt design theme was: SOCIAL MEDIA.*​
*First Place:* "Battle of the Giants"
*Submitted by:* @StoneEyes

*Website:* KA Grafix
*Facebook:* https://www.facebook.com/KAGrafix
*Twitter:* https://twitter.com/kagrafix










*designer's description:* "The 2 social media giants battle it out. I used the Face + Book concept for one, and the Blue feathers for the Twitter bird as the other in a comical way."




*First Place Design will receive:*



Roland Versastudio BN-20 Desktop Printer/Cutter Package (printer, inks and heat transfer material) - over $9,000 VALUE!
Roland Versastudio BN-20 Desktop Printer/Cutter Package (printer, inks and heat transfer material) worth over $9000!

 $*1500 USD in Cash*


6 Months of Social Media consulting from KiMedia Strategies (includes social media analytics reporting, social media strategy planning, as well as phone and email support) 

($4200 value)

5 T-Shirts With the Winning Design
A unique forum avatar color of their choice
 

This winning t-shirt design will be printed up in limited quantities and *given away as a "thank you" to forum members with at least 500 posts* in the forums as of this post date.

A printed t-shirt with this design will also be *given to all the designers who entered our t-shirt design contest* extravaganza.
​ 


*Second Place: "Deep Networking Action (DNA)"*
*submitted by: * @SHALO (Alex)










*designer's description:* "Computer is playing a huge role in social networking these days and my design shows how networking has gone deep to the core."

*Second Place Design (second highest number of votes) will receive:

*

*$150 USD Cash*
*8 GB iPod Touch*
*A Free T-Shirt With The Winning Design*
 





*Third Place: "Social Infinity"*
*submitted by: * @gibet 
*website: *.::Gilbert Acu Portfolio::. 









*designer's description:* "As for Buzz's classic line "To infinity..and beyond!", my design was inspired from a true event(s) when a certain spaceman send a message directly above earth. Communicating with such power, thanks to social media with it's real-time conversation, the possibility are limitless and endless."

*Third Place Design (third highest number of votes) will receive:

*

*$100 USD Cash*
*An Amazon Kindle Fire*
*A Free T-Shirt With the Winning Design*
 




*Big congratulations and thanks to all who entered!



*Here are the results from the final round of voting!
*









We had a 3 way tie, so we had to do a final run-off:











*
We a lot of amazing entries this year. Thanks to everyone for really making this year's design contest a _true_ EXTRAVAGANZA!


​
*Free T-Shirts Info:*

While I'd love to give free t-shirts to all *185,285* members of the forum, that's just not economically possible  

Free t-shirts with the winning design professionally screen printed on it will go out to *all T-ShirtForums.com members who have made at least 500 posts in the forum (as of the time of this post)*. 

*All the designers who entered the contest will also receive a free t-shirt with the winning design.*


I like to have the contests and giveaways have a bit of a* learning "purpose"* as well, so the winning t-shirts will be professionally screen printed on top of the line t-shirts and hopefully we'll get to document the process. 

*My goal is to put out a cool t-shirt that you'd actually want to wear, and hopefully give you some ideas and for your upcoming projects.*


​*As a "bonus" to all the designers who entered:*If you would like to showcase your design as an example of your work and *offer your design services*, you can make a *GRAPHIC DESIGNER FOR HIRE* post in our *T-Shirt Classifieds section of the forums*.​This is completely _optional_. 

Please only post there if you want to offer your graphic design services to forum members. 

Be sure to include your design entry and contact information as part of your post. If you'd like to include your rates or a link to other examples of your work, this is OK as well. Any questions, just let me know 

*This ad is a great example of how you could format your graphic design ad post.*


----------

